# Postscript LaserDrucker

## chilla

Hallo, 

ich bin eingeschworener Fan von den HP Laserjet 4er und 6er Druckern. Der 4L läuft nun seit gefühlten 20 Jahren ohne einen Aussetzer. Ob es tatsächlich 20 sind, weiss ich nicht - 10 sind es mindestens. Auch mein 6P lief jahrelang wunderbar. Leider hab ich ihn nun ausversehen geschrottet. 

Nun muss ein neuer her und ich habe mich nach s/w Laserdruckern umgeschaut und dann bei Linuxprinting nachgeschaut, wie man sie am besten anspricht. Leider blicke ich durch die ganzen filter nicht so recht durch. 

Mein Wunsch: Ein Drucker, der entweder pdf oder postscript direkt versteht und druckt. Meine Drucker hängen bei mir an einer Slug, welche nur 233mhz aufweist und mit 32mb ram ist nicht gut Kirschen essen, wenn dort 200 Seiten pdf mal eben konvertiert werden müssen. Ich brauche daher einen Drucker der wegen mir langsam aber zuverlässig ein Format entgegennimmt, das mein Notebook direkt versendet, wenn mein lokaler cups die daten an die slug weitergibt. Bisher hatte ich das Problem, wenn ich die hplip verwendete, dass die kleine slug für 2 Seiten ca 10 Minute gebraucht hat. Wenn ich jedoch andere treiberpakete benutze, ging das ganze sofort durch - dafür sahen dann grafiken zum beispiel ziemlich bescheiden aus - Matheformeln in jpgs sind nahezu unleserlich. 

Meine Fragen:

Gibt es aktuelle Laserdrucker die von einem bewährten opensourcepaket (in foomatic) angesprichen werden können? Wie bringe ich es fertig, dass mein lokaler cups die Daten so vorformatiert, dass der cups auf der kleinen Slug die Daten nurnoch an den dort angeschlossenen Drucker weitergeben muss, ohne umzuformatieren? Ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal gelesen, dass pdf postscript als Druckersprache ersetzen soll - heist das, ich kann bei einem pdf-fähigen drucker ein cat datei.pdf > /dev/usblp0 machen und das ding wird astrein gedruckt? 

Danke schonmal für eure hilfe und sorry für mein halbwissen  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Alternativer Vorschlag: besorg dir doch nen kleinen Druckerserver. Ich hab hier nen Longshine-Druckerserver (LCS PS300+N) für 15 € von ebay laufen (dürfte der Opa von dem ganz unten sein, ich hab damals auch ein kleines Howto online gestellt, wie ich das Ding ans Laufen gebracht hab). An dem hängt ein Brother HL-1230. Dann muß CUPS nicht auf nem eher leistungsschwachen Computerchen laufen, sondern läuft lokal, und man kann den Drucker einfach als Remote-Drucker über IPP hinzufügen (sofern das der Druckerserver kann).

Damit beschränkt sich deine Druckerauswahl nur darauf, daß er von CUPS unterstützt wird. Mein Brother und auch dessen Nachfolger laufen einwandfrei. Oder du holst dir gleich nen Drucker, der einen Druckerserver integriert hat (und von CUPS unterstützt wird). Ist halt dann die etwas höhere Preisklasse. Einer der direkt PostScript kann, ist meist dann schon ganz schön teuer. Würd ich mir überlegen an deiner Stelle.

----------

## sprittwicht

Also kurz und knapp aus eigener Erfahrung: Scheiß auf PostScript.

Achte einfach drauf, dass der Hersteller ordentliche Linuxtreiber bereitstellt.

Habe einen Drucker von Brother und hab extra drauf geachtet, dass er PostScript direkt verarbeiten kann. Ende vom Lied: Die Hälfte der Dokumente bricht nach wenigen Seiten ab, weil der Drucker das PostScript nicht zu 100% versteht, oder der interne Speicher geht zuneige (passiert _sehr_ schnell), oder der Drucker schluckt das Dokument, druckt aber bei Grafiken wirres Zeug und unleserliche Sonderzeichen.

Letztendlich hab ich auf den Herstellertreiber gewechselt, der halt mehr mit CPU-Schmalz arbeitet, dafür aber immer brauchbare Ergebnisse liefert. Die Zusatzkosten für einen "echten" Postscript-Drucker lohnen sich meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht. Von PDF-Druckern hab ich noch nie gehört, aber warum sollte die Situation dort besser sein...

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Ich persönlich verwende geschäftlich nur noch Postscript fähige Drucker. Da ist auch die Einbindung unter Solaris etc. kein Thema sondern nur eine Sache von ein paar Minuten.

Am liebsten setze ich den Lexmark C532n ein. Gut, es ist ein Farb Laser und kostet offiziell 500 Euronen. Aber das tolle ist, der Drucker ist Netzwerkfähig, hat einen eigenen Printserver integriert und ich muss auf meinen Systemen nichts grossartig konfigurieren.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Wed Jun 08, 2011 6:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Von dem Teil war ich bezüglich Druckereinrichtung verwöhnt und habe mir einen „billigen“ Samsung gekauft. Das Teil war nach nicht mal einem Jahr ein Totalverlust, die Ermittlung des passenden Treibers eine Qual. Eben kein Postscript-Drucker.

 

Auch wenn's langsam in Richtung OT abdriftet: Ich nutze seit fast 2 Jahren auch einen günstigen Samsung-Laser (ML-1610) mit den proprietären Treibern und habe nicht die geringsten Probleme damit. Das Ding hat damals inkl. Versand knapp 70 Euro gekostet, und Ersatztoner für 3500 Seiten kostet bei eBay (neu inkl. Versand) knapp unter 30 Euro.

----------

## chilla

okay, es muss also kein ps-fähiger sein - auch wenn ich es immernoch für sinnvoller halte. 

Aber um mal wieder aufs thema zurück zu kommen:

Hier wurde nun empfohlen, dass ich mir einen gescheiten printserver hole. Okay, das ist eine Möglichkeit. Ich hatte solche Teile auch schon in Verwendung und weiss, dass sie funktionieren. Aber nun habe ich ja bereits eine Slug (233mhz, 32mb ram) mit usb-anschluss hier rumstehen und darauf auch einen cups installiert. Wieso brauch diese dann aber immer minuten für die umkonvertierung, bevor sie was an den drukcer rausschickt? Ein handelsüblicher printserver konvertiert doch auch nichts um sondern sendet die daten, die mein lokaler cups ausgibt direkt an den drucker.

----------

## firefly

 *chilla wrote:*   

> okay, es muss also kein ps-fähiger sein - auch wenn ich es immernoch für sinnvoller halte. 
> 
> Aber um mal wieder aufs thema zurück zu kommen:
> 
> Hier wurde nun empfohlen, dass ich mir einen gescheiten printserver hole. Okay, das ist eine Möglichkeit. Ich hatte solche Teile auch schon in Verwendung und weiss, dass sie funktionieren. Aber nun habe ich ja bereits eine Slug (233mhz, 32mb ram) mit usb-anschluss hier rumstehen und darauf auch einen cups installiert. Wieso brauch diese dann aber immer minuten für die umkonvertierung, bevor sie was an den drukcer rausschickt? Ein handelsüblicher printserver konvertiert doch auch nichts um sondern sendet die daten, die mein lokaler cups ausgibt direkt an den drucker.

 

Im falle des Druckservers übernimmt vermutlich deine lokale cups installation die Konvertierung der Daten in eine für den Drucker verständliches Format.

Ich vermute du hast für den Drucker, welcher am Slug angeschlossen ist, auch lokal und im Slug einen Treiber in cups eingestellt/installiert.

Wenn ja, dann hilft eventuell, wenn du im Slug den cups so einstellt, das dieser RAW-Daten an den anschlossenen Drucker sendet, anstelle selbst nochmal versucht die Daten den ankommenden Druckjobs zu konvertieren. 

Anders verhält sich soweit ich weis ein Druckserver auch nicht.

----------

## Wolle

Ich habe auch so eine NSLUG mit Gentoo drauf. Da ich das Thema spannend finde, habe ich gerade mal ein Paar Tests damit gemacht.

Ich habe einen Kyocera FS 1000+ Laserdrucker mit Parallel- und Netzwerkschnittstelle und einen HP PSC 2175 Tintenspritzer mit USB. Da die Tintenmaschine mit HPLIP befeuert werden will, und der sich auf meiner NSLUG mit einem Crash verabschiedet, bleibt mir gerade zum Test nur die Netzwerkschnittstelle des Kyocera.

Druckzeiten:

Kyocera-Treiber: nicht messbar (ca 5 Sekunden): etwa die Aufwachzeit des Druckers

HP Ljet4 Postscript: nicht messbar: ähnlich schnell

HP Ljet4 Foomatic/ljet4: auch nicht messbar, aber gefühlte 1-2 Sekunden langsamer

Zumindest habe ich gegenüber meinem Arbeitsplatzrechner (AMD Athlon 3400+), der den Drucker sonst befeuert, keinen signifikanten Unterschied festgestellt.

Zum Thema Postscript: Ich neige dazu, Drucker zu kaufen, die mehrere Emulationen beherrschen, und wenn's geht, auch Postscript-fähig sind. Wenn's mal mit einem Treiber nicht klappt, bleiben dann immer noch Möglichkeiten offen. Diese Einstellung hat mir schon oft geholfen. Beispielsweise befeuere ich meinen Kyocera in der Laserjet 4 Emulation mit dem HPIJS-Treiber. Anders habe ich das zweite Papierfach nicht zum laufen bekommen.

----------

## chilla

Hm danke für die Tipps,

da mittlerweile nurnoch mein Ljet4 läuft brauche ich dringend was gescheits. Ich werde mir nun einen Samsung clp350N holen. Der kann Postscript und wird direkt ins Netz gehängt, dann muss ich nich über die lahme schnecke  :Wink: 

Schönen Gruß aus Braunschweig

----------

## chilla

Ich möchte das Thema nochmal aufgreifen und um kurze Kauftipps bitten. 

Was ich nun Suche ist ein Postscript-Laserdrucker der unteren Preisklasse (70 - 200€) der zum einen nicht so riesig ist, zum anderen günstige Preise für Toner und sonstiges Verbrauchsmaterial hat. Schön wäre natürlich auch eine Netzwerkschnittstelle und eine Duplexeinheit. Farbig hingegen muss er nicht unbedingt drucken können. Hat jemand gute Erfahrungen mit einem solchen Gerät gemacht? 

Grüße aus Braunschweig

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Kauf dir nen gebrauchten Laserjet 2200dn. Der hat Duplex und alles. Meistens ist da schon ne JetDirekt drin, wenn net musste die auch noch besorgen, aber ich denke das sollte in deinem Preisrahmen liegen.

Ich hab das Ding schon ewig. Druckt prima. Duplex geht auch super. Hängt bei mir am Netz und wird über cupsd bedient.

Sebastian

----------

## SvenFischer

Seit über 10 Jahren mehrere Drucker in massivem Einsatz gehabt und immer zu empfehlen:

Lexmark Optrs S oder die neueren T Modelle. Gibts gebracht bei eBay quasi umsonst mit allem was das Herz begehrt. Die Tonerkartuschen enthalten 500g Toner, das hält bei Heimgebrauch wirklich Jahre! Ich habe die übrigens selbst nachgefüllt mit Tonerflaschen zu je 15 Euro oder so (geht 3-5 mal pro Kartusche mit einem Trick).

----------

## chilla

@Hollowman: wieso verkaufst du? 

Also ich bin eigentlicha auf der Suche nach was neuerem / schnellerem. Ich bin zwar wie gesagt auch eingefleischter Fan von den alten HP dingern, aber für den Bedarf den ich gerade habe, sind sie einfach nicht schnell genug.

----------

